# CX racing/ Just Intercoolers users



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Just looking for input of those using intercoolers from cxracing.com or justintercoolers.com (same company). These are also sold on ebay. 

Post info like: 
-size of intercooler 
-setup 
-boost 
-power 
-1/4 mile times 
-issues if any 

I use one of these w/ great success and have had no problems. The goal of the thread is to get some good, real world, info going and dispel the belief held by some that they are "junk". 

The thread is for those using these intercoolers and not to argue whether your $500 core is better or not. If you don't have first hand experience w/ these specific intercoolers then please don't post.:beer:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll start. 

Cxracing 27x7x2.5 fmic 
-20psi/ ~400whp 
- 12V VRT 
-11.5's at 128mph 

No issues. Inlet pipes are hot, outlet pipes are cool after a run:thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Next 

- Euro golf mk3 
- Ebay type IC 32x12x3 
- 12v VRT - CR around 8:1 
- running 21psi on 93okt 
- running issues: none, goes like crazy 
- Fitment: to tight, can't get my front bumper to sit right


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

slcturbo said:


> I'll start.
> 
> Cxracing 27x7x2.5 fmic
> -20psi/ ~400whp
> ...


 
^ i have the same IC. i was thinking about getting their 3.5" thick core for extra cooling, but there is no need. like you said inlet pipes are hot, outlet pipe is always cool:thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> ^ i have the same IC. i was thinking about getting their 3.5" thick core for extra cooling, but there is no need. like you said inlet pipes are hot, outlet pipe is always cool:thumbup:


What kind of power/boost are you pushing through it?

They make a 27x9x2.75" I think it is which is about 30-35% bigger than ours. I was thinking of trying that one as I think mine is a little small for 400whp, but like you said it doesn't seem to be an issue.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

slcturbo said:


> What kind of power/boost are you pushing through it?
> 
> They make a 27x9x2.75" I think it is which is about 30-35% bigger than ours. I was thinking of trying that one as I think mine is a little small for 400whp, but like you said it doesn't seem to be an issue.


22 psi daily. haven't had a healthy dyno yet, but i'm making the usual 330 to 350 whp 50 trims on the stock block make


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

also this is off topic, but i had them on some of my sr20's in the past and i'll be using one on my s14 s20det


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

a more useful piece of info would be IAT.

thats the only part thats going to tell you how well the intercooler is working.

:beer:


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

TBT-Syncro said:


> a more useful piece of info would be IAT.
> 
> thats the only part thats going to tell you how well the intercooler is working.
> 
> :beer:


:thumbup:

also your the stock iat is a closed element :thumbdown: and heat soaked and dont act fast enuff to rapid changes in intake temp from turbos like open element iat sensors do


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

If I ever setup my digi 1 to do data tracing I might able to help you all. Digi 1 uses what appears to be an open element sensor.

I'm using a saab viggen intercooler on my mk2, because I can hide it behind my grill. Still interested in running an ebay core when I find one similar to the saab unit I have now.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> a more useful piece of info would be IAT.
> 
> thats the only part thats going to tell you how well the intercooler is working.
> 
> :beer:


Agreed. However, the other thing that will give you indications are ET, dyno, and more importantly trap speed. Trap speed at a given weight give you a good indication of the power a car is making after a ~9-14 sec. pass (for most of us). Even if you don't 1/4 mile race how many people go WOT on the street for that length of time.

IAT is more scientific, but in the end isn't it about results? If the car makes good power reliably do you really need more proof?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe it's a bit country/ law specific. (determing how far you're daring to go on the streets)
But i go way longer then 13 secs @ wot, i've done quite some 150mph+ runs


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> If I ever setup my digi 1 to do data tracing I might able to help you all. Digi 1 uses what appears to be an open element sensor.
> 
> I'm using a saab viggen intercooler on my mk2, because I can hide it behind my grill. Still interested in running an ebay core when I find one similar to the saab unit I have now.



I like that intrcooler it's nice and small and would be perfect for my a2 small bumper car... do you know where i can buy one new or used?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

slcturbo said:


> Agreed. However, the other thing that will give you indications are ET, dyno, and more importantly trap speed. Trap speed at a given weight give you a good indication of the power a car is making after a ~9-14 sec. pass (for most of us). Even if you don't 1/4 mile race how many people go WOT on the street for that length of time.
> 
> IAT is more scientific, but in the end isn't it about results? If the car makes good power reliably do you really need more proof?


yes you do. A really high IAT at the track would be proof the core is too small. Having a proper sized core for your HP goals will improve realiabilty and performance. A thread with people talking about the size of the core they run does not provide real data on if it is a good, proper sized core for the application, it's all about flow and cooling. I assume that all the intercoolers talked about here are sidemount endtanks and not a vertical core?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

- sidemount tanks, and way to long


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

dubbinmk2 said:


> I like that intrcooler it's nice and small and would be perfect for my a2 small bumper car... do you know where i can buy one new or used?


The saab 900 had almost the same intercooler, same side inlet/outlet. Pm for details on fitment there are a few things you have to change around but its very very simple.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

not a CX Racing intercooler but its a Frozen Boost intercooler which is also sold on ebay IIRC...


-size of intercooler - 27x9x3
-setup - 2.9L VRT
-boost - ~20psi
-power - no decent dyno yet...
-1/4 mile times - no decent 1/4 time yet
-issues if any - no issues whatsoever...


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

size Cxracing 27x7x2.5 fmic
setup 8v running 15psi on 10:1 on meth :screwy:
power around 250 soon 300+whp
1/4:no times
issues: no leaks great product car goes like mad 
1800lb car making 250 you do the math.


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've noticed the tubes don't have rolled edges. Have you guys experienced any couplers blowing off from higher boost pressures? Looking into kits now for when I finally flash my 1.8t AWW. I'll only have my K03s (until it dies) so I'm not going to be flowing crazy air.

How hard was it to put onto a mk4 1.8t Jetta? Which kit did you guys get (for those with a 1.8t Jetta).


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a 28x7x2.5 on my corrado. Its a 1.8t with a gt30r running on megasquirt so I just checked over my logs to see how my IATs are with it at 1bar boost. With a full 3rd and partial 4th gear pull I started at 2k and went to 7300 in 3rd slowly shifted and went from 5000 to 6200 in 4th. 

IAT started at 71F and slowly increased to 74F by full spool at 4200. After full spool the IAT went up at a steady pace to 97F at 7300 when i lifted. IAT dropped back down to 94F during my slow shift into 4th at 5000, at 5100 full boost again it then climbed up to 103F at 6200 then I left off.

Hope this helps
Ryan


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

.therealvrt said:


> yes you do. A really high IAT at the track would be proof the core is too small. Having a proper sized core for your HP goals will improve realiabilty and performance. A thread with people talking about the size of the core they run does not provide real data on if it is a good, proper sized core for the application, it's all about flow and cooling. I assume that all the intercoolers talked about here are sidemount endtanks and not a vertical core?


I'll look for the empirical data on IAT comparisons for various brand of intercoolers.:thumbup:

Until then the cars making 400-600whp with them and running 9's -11's will have to suffice as those are facts as to how the car is actually performing with said intercoolers. Based on that I can conclude they work ~ well enough for those specific applications and for what the cars are being used for:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ agreed... i'm not in a hurry at all to change my IC. IF i ever do i will just get the 3.5" thick version of what i have now...:thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ agreed... i'm not in a hurry at all to change my IC. IF i ever do i will just get the 3.5" thick version of what i have now...:thumbup:


Ahh, another rational thinker on Vortex.:thumbup:


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

i used one on my drag rabbit as a radiator LOL.... remade the end tanks.

i use the generic AWIC 1000hp core for >600 AWHP, and first day ran 10.05 @ 138. 4cyl 20v on E85 33 psi or so boost. not even 10deg C gain (topped out @ ~39-40 deg C) on the runs with ice water reservoir and Rule 500 baitwell pump with -8AN lines from rear to front and back.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

newto20v said:


> i used one on my drag rabbit as a radiator LOL.... remade the end tanks.
> 
> i use the generic AWIC 1000hp core for >600 AWHP, and first day ran 10.05 @ 138. 4cyl 20v on E85 33 psi or so boost. not even 10deg C gain (topped out @ ~39-40 deg C) on the runs with ice water reservoir and Rule 500 baitwell pump with -8AN lines from rear to front and back.


Good stuff and thanks for posting.

You are saying you used the generic cxracing awic?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

newto20v said:


> i used one on my drag rabbit as a radiator LOL.... remade the end tanks.
> 
> i use the generic AWIC 1000hp core for >600 AWHP, and first day ran 10.05 @ 138. 4cyl 20v on E85 33 psi or so boost. not even 10deg C gain (topped out @ ~39-40 deg C) on the runs with ice water reservoir and Rule 500 baitwell pump with -8AN lines from rear to front and back.


Love the sig BTW. It's good to be hated on some of these forums. So many jerk ovv's in one place.


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

Performance of cores aside- When buying an AWIC core I would strongly urge you to consider the potential consequences of a failure in the core- especially if you have a healthy pump and lots of water behind it. 

I ended up buying a PTE just because I couldn't take the thought of a $10k longblock being destroyed because of a cheap intercooler. 

Air to air- knock yourselves out- little / no consequences of failure. 

Just thought I would mention that.


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

enginenerd said:


> Performance of cores aside- When buying an AWIC core I would strongly urge you to consider the potential consequences of a failure in the core- especially if you have a healthy pump and lots of water behind it.
> 
> I ended up buying a PTE just because I couldn't take the thought of a $10k longblock being destroyed because of a cheap intercooler.
> 
> ...


i pressure tested mine to 100psi before using it.

i also tested it after pushing 45 psi boost thru it and lifting the head. on two different motors (yes, utter destruction both times) and it is fine. tested as i feared the extra cylinder pressures....

and the pump is not super strong, Rule 500 only does 500 GPH.... if its good enough for a 7 second street driven Nova, its good enoguh for me  ( http://horsepowerconnection.com/TurboNova.htm ) Brian Macy used this same pump, then decided to try the 800 GPH, to no noticable gain. i think 1236 RWHP is plenty for this little pump 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rule-500-G-P-H-...075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bfcd503b


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> Good stuff and thanks for posting.
> 
> You are saying you used the generic cxracing awic?


yes, i am.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Liqu...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories














































oh yeah.... Spearco FMIC and converted FMIC/Radiator


----------

